
Introducing Ivy: a new smart contract language - bascule
https://blog.chain.com/announcing-ivy-playground-395364675d0a
======
DonbunEf7
Tell us about capability-safety. Tell us about how you'll avoid plan
interference. Tell us about about what makes this language fundamentally safe
and not just hard-to-use.

------
BenoitP
A step in the right direction. I'm still waiting for a TLA+-like language
where you can build proofs for high level custom properties like "Robust to
some parts of the contract being indefinitely delayed".

------
brianorwhatever
what's a chain.com? I've never heard of them. Ethereum competitor?

~~~
dharma1
looks like a private blockchain being sold as an on prem product to financial
institutions

------
andrewrothman
Anyone know how to do mathematical operations on an Amount? I can't seem to do
this ie:

amountRequired: Amount amountNeeded: Amount

then...

verify amountRequired * 3 == amountNeeded

Any ideas?

------
notthemessiah
Is it Turing-complete or not?

~~~
jadengeller
Are there any useful contracts you might write that require Turing
completeness?

~~~
DonbunEf7
Sure. For example, you might specify a contract which happens to require a
solution to a Diophantine equation be generated for a certain handful of
coefficients. This is known to scale up in complexity to Turing-completeness.
[0] An example equation might govern the exchange or transfer of some
resources, in which the contract only accepts a resource exchange which is
equivalent in value.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hilbert's_tenth_problem](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hilbert's_tenth_problem)

~~~
dynamic
Even in this... implausible scenario, the contract would only need to verify
the solution to the equation. The party creating the transaction would then be
responsible for generating a solution.

------
brighton36
oh lovely, now you need to release tokens so we can ponzifi it

~~~
jamespitts
Or... they can release tokens so we can fund its continued research and
development.

